# Flüssigmetallkühlung



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

*Flüssigmetallkühlung*

Hi

Vor langer, langer Zeit war mal eine Flüssigmetallkühlung für Grafikkarten im Gespräch. Um genauer zu sein, im Jahr 2005. Damals noch für die ATi X850.
Wenn ich mir heute den Markt anschaue, dann sehe ich Tripple-Slot-Kühler und Co. auf dem Vormarsch. 
Was ist denn aus dieser Kühlmethode geworden? bzw. weshalb wurde sie eingestampft? Waren die Nachteile so erdrückend?

Sapphire entwickelt Flüssigmetallkühlung - 20.05.2005 - ComputerBase

Beste Grüße
Pain


----------



## IconX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetallkühlung*

Hab mich nochmal was im Internet schlau gemacht, weil ich wusste dass es solche Kühler gab, aber nicht wusste warum sie verschwanden.

Primär vorrangetrieben wurde die Forschung vor allem von der Firma Danamics, die dann auch 2 Kühler auf den Markt brachte : Den LM10 und den Superleggera (von letzterem dürfte man gehört haben).
Der Erste zeichnete wohl nur durch seinen Preis von 250 Euro aus, wohingegen der zweite zu einem humaneren, aber immer noch viel zu teuren Preis von 130 Euro eine akzeptable Kühlleistung auf höhe anderer herkömmlicher Produkte hatte. 
Deshalb ging dann die Firma Danamics in den letzten Jahren in den Bankrott und es wurde still um Flüssigmetallkühlungen.

Problem dabei schienen einfach der Preis und die Wärmeaufnahmefähigkeit der Flüssigmetallgemischs zu sein, die herkömmliche Heatpipes einfach noch nicht schlagen konnten.

So hoffe ich hab das ganze halbwegs zusammengefasst


----------



## Sapphiretech (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetallkühlung*

Der Kühler lag noch vor meiner Zeit. 
Das Problem bei einer solchen Lösung sind die Kosten. Der Mehrpreis rechnet sich nicht bei der leicht besseren Kühlung.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetallkühlung*



> Der Mehrpreis rechnet sich nicht bei der leicht besseren Kühlung.


Leicht bessere Kühlung^^  

_Diese zeichnet sich gegenüber Wasser durch eine laut Sapphire um den Faktor 65 höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit aus, die bei dem Prototypen laut anderen Websites zu einer Temperatur von *nur 12° C* geführt hat._

Da bekommt die Karte ja Schüttelfrost. xD

Naja... Schade darum. Das Konzept war interessant, und wäre deffinitiv eine Alternative zu den heutigen Monster-GPU-Kühlern gewesen.


----------



## Sapphiretech (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetallkühlung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja... Schade darum. Das Konzept war interessant, und wäre deffinitiv eine Alternative zu den heutigen Monster-GPU-Kühlern gewesen.


 

Interessant ja, aber man hat anhand des Danamics LMX ja gesehen was ein solcher Kühler kostet. Da kommt auf die normale Grafikkarte ein erheblicher Aufpreis drauf.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetallkühlung*



> Da kommt auf die normale Grafikkarte ein erheblicher Aufpreis drauf.


Von welcher Preisspanne sprechen wir denn dann in etwa?  Karte + Kühlung = 600€ + Aufwärts?


----------

